
Deno: A secure TypeScript runtime on V8 - sdegutis
https://github.com/denoland/deno/blob/master/README.md
======
apatheticonion
I love JavaScript but I like TypeScript better. This project needs more love.

Would be incredible to see async events magically distribute across CPUs -
kind of like how goroutines work.

EDIT: Though I am having trouble getting it to work with expressjs and the
intellisense is not there

------
craftoman
Deno this Deno that, there are more frameworks than libraries these days.

~~~
sdegutis
Deno is a platform similar to Node.js not a library or framework.

